
Quake in your browser - highCs
http://webquake.quaddicted.com/Client/WebQuake.htm
======
ninjaroar
Quake in the browser via javascript was done 5 years ago using GWT. I recall
seeing that port at Google I/O years ago.

[https://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-
port/](https://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-port/)

~~~
slacka
You linked to quake2-gwt-port, which is a Quake 2 port. But this is a Quake 1
JavaScript port called SiPlus' WebQuake.

[https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake](https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake)

I wonder how a JavaScript port done manually like this would compare to an
emscripten port in terms of performance? It was a little choppy on my old
laptop that can run Quake 3 decently.

------
klaussilveira
ioquake 3 via emscripten:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/demos/detail/ioquake3js](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/demos/detail/ioquake3js)

I need some help getting MP to work with WebRTC. If you're interested:
[https://github.com/klaussilveira/ioquake3.js](https://github.com/klaussilveira/ioquake3.js)

~~~
slacka
How does your port differ from QuakeJS? :
[http://www.quakejs.com/](http://www.quakejs.com/)

The source code is at:
[https://github.com/inolen/quakejs](https://github.com/inolen/quakejs)

It has working networking through WebSockets. Might want to check that out.

~~~
cliftonk
I'm not familiar with either implementation, but webrtc (I believe) allows for
UDP networking, which is better for FPS games.

------
chucky_z
Oh, this thing is ancient!

Still cool.

[https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake](https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake)

There is a node.js multiplayer server included in the repo that works half-
decent. :)

------
serkanyersen
For some reason it triggered vulnerability blocked warning on my device. Looks
like one of the WAV files tried to execute code.

Screenshot: [http://d.pr/i/w2A1/2BrF07Eo](http://d.pr/i/w2A1/2BrF07Eo)

~~~
Kenji
Woah, what does that mean now? I played through the first level, do I have to
worry about an arbitrary code execution exploit having compromised my computer
now?

~~~
to3m
The last chunk in the WAV file mentioned has a length of 0xFFFFFFFF, which I
don't believe is valid. It's probably just referring to that.

------
deepakjc
I'm on Chrome (on a macbook) and the mouse isn't working... Click works to
shoot, but I can't look around using the mouse. Any ideas?

(I'm playing with just the keyboard so far... but I can see the end coming
soon.)

~~~
lpedrosa
Try turning on the mouselook. I think the key for that is '\' or something.
Check the controls

~~~
anonbanker
tilda (~) brings up the menu.

should be "+mlook".

------
0x0
It actually runs on the iPhone's MobileSafari! (although with quite a bit of
stutter and the occasional browser crash)

~~~
seanp2k2
My original Droid ran Quake 3 with no problems at native res at a super solid
frame rate. Browser performance has come far, but it's still no match for
native from what I've seen.

~~~
onion2k
True _but_ web performance is advancing faster than native performance. It's
catching up. Give it enough time and the difference won't be big enough to
justify the additional cost of developing for multiple platforms when you can
get 90% of the performance with a cross-platform code base. Whether that code
base is HTML5+WebGL or something more like Unity with WebAssembly is another
matter, but I believe, in 5 years or so, writing native code will be not be
the norm for mobile apps.

~~~
empressplay
Hm. Defying the laws of physics again, are we?

~~~
onion2k
I'm not sure how suggesting a uiWebView wrapper might only use 10% of
performance compared to native is really 'defying the laws of physics'. The
reason it's catching up is because the browser is essentially is moving out of
the way.

For example, right now, if I write a GLSL fragment shader and run it in a
native app it runs on the GPU exactly how you'd expect. If I then use the same
shader in JS using WebGL ... it does _exactly the same thing_ on the GPU. The
performance is the same. In a few years the same will be for the rest of the
code - it'll be loaded by a browser but it'll be running basically the same
instructions on the CPU as a native app.

The browser chrome, security sandboxing, and a few other bits will slow things
down a little, but not so much that we'll need to develop native code except
for games that really push the limits of the platform they're on.

------
Rifu
I'd just like to take a moment to appreciate the domain name.

~~~
Xylemon
Quaddicted is a great site ran by a great Quake archivist/enthusiast (Spirit).
He's helped keep back ups of Quake mods and maps and even written a java
application to download and install them easily onto your Quake installation
from his site. Just don't appreciate the domain name, appreciate the guy too!

------
Shad0w59
+mlook doesn't work... any idea why?

~~~
moonshinefe
It didn't work at first for me when I tried it in the very start of the game,
but once I went through a portal to enter the 'select your episode' rooms, it
started to work.

------
spdustin
If I used my old PC with the 3DFX card, could I see through the walls to snipe
other players?

Ahh, the good ol' days.

~~~
balls187
Voodoo or Voodoo2?

~~~
AsakiIssa
Orchid Righteous 3D, the original voodoo add-on card! Remember playing Fatal
Racing / Carmageddon with it too!

~~~
balls187
I remember seeing screenshots of GL Quake and QuakeII in PC Mags taken on
machines with 3DFX cards, and wanting one badly. However, no way my parents
could spend the money on that.

Hat tip for being the elite of the elite PC gamers back in the 90's!

------
j0e1
The game sounds still give me goosebumps.

~~~
inDigiNeous
Yeah I remember this being one of the first games truly to put the sounds deep
into my brain, over grinding multiplayer over countless hours.. just learning
from the sounds where the enemies were, who took the red armor and where, when
the quad appeared ..

Those jump sounds going over the moving platforms in DM2, somebody rocket
jumping in DM4 to the top, DM6 rocket camping and somebody coming behind the
corner with the grenade launcher ..

Excellent sound design, Trent Reznor and the ID team did a really good job in
spatial location via sound. I dont even know many modern games that have
reached the same level, modern multiplayer games don't somehow use sound as
well as quake always did to tell you what is happening in the environment.

Although not realistic in any way, but it made sense for the game.

------
mhomde
~MAP DM4

 _shoots a couple of shotgun blasts_

 _jumps into the lava_

 _dies_

yup, good 'ol quake

~~~
prawn
What a map that was! Used to love getting quad damage on that one and running
amok.

~~~
mhomde
Still one of the best deathmatch maps ever made! :)

------
zobzu
worked smoothly on my linux laptop/firefox :) I wonder if quake 3 would
work...

------
empressplay
Awesome! But I was really hoping it was going to be multiplayer. It would be
much cooler if you could just hop straight in to shooting at some other
people...

~~~
azakai
I believe [http://www.quakejs.com/](http://www.quakejs.com/) has multiplayer.

~~~
ljk
too bad no one's on the servers :/

------
textin
Here is our experiment in online multiplayer shooter in your browser

[http://demo.krie.gg/](http://demo.krie.gg/)

------
rectangletangle
Cool as hell, kinda surprised it ran as smooth as it did.

------
mrbig4545
technology is so advanced that we can now run 19 year games in our web
browsers and be impressed by it

------
shocks
TIL it's really hard to play Quake on a Kinesis...!

Great stuff here. Thanks for sharing.

------
ralphael
Love this blast from the past.

I just spent 20 minutes watching the demo run through :-)

------
mhomde
Next year is the 20-year anniversary of quake btw! God I'm old

------
thgil
Ctrl + W closes the tab while playing. Happened to me a lot :/

------
silveira
Wow! It worked super well on Firefox 38.0.5/OS X 10.7.5.

------
hitlin37
Quake was the first game i finished till the end.

------
gmriggs
Awesome

i can hear the zenimax lawyers stampeding now though...

~~~
dsl
This is loading the WAD files from the demo version of Quake, which is fine
per the Quake licence.

~~~
anonbanker
loading screen says "registered version". The shareware/demo did not.

------
jwinterm
IE9 here. I has no quakes in my browser :(

~~~
inDigiNeous
Why are you running IE9 ?

~~~
Loque
I second this question, also, why would you expect it to work? I'd far rather
they (or anyone) spent their time on clients (browsers) that support features
than address issues which could be resolved by someone using a modern browser.

------
ShiftLEr
Works on Nexus 7 Android 4.4

------
alttab
I liked QuakeLive when that was still running. That shit was the bomb.

~~~
arianvanp
Its still running though a bit dead since StarCraft. They I was very active
but they recently dropped Linux support so i cant play anymore.

They apparently did a rerelease on steam where they nerfed the game mechanics.
For example strafe jumping is automatic now, causing a lot of rage at old
school players.

Would love to see it back on SteamOS and Linux in the future. Such a gold
game.

~~~
Nimitz14
> For example strafe jumping is automatic now, causing a lot of rage at old
> school players.

No it isn't, you can hold the space bar to jump, that literally doesn't change
anything at all.

It's amazing how many retarded rumors sprung out of that release.

------
pgrote
wow!

Works great on an Acer C720 chromebook. Fantastic!

------
anti-shill
hardly worked at all on my PC with 3 gig of RAM.

